# 3/14 A Little Cold Weather Fishing in Wisconsin



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Was back in Wisconsin on spring break all of last week, so I decided I had better get some fishing in while I was there. Yes, I know it's odd that I went north for spring break, but I had to go there to work & to see some family. Anyways, last Friday me & my buddies Seth, Tyler & Mitch decided to head to the Yellowstone River to see if we could find some walleye. Long story short, the walleye weren't eating. BUT, there was a massive school of buffalo carp below the dam that we got into. Had an absolute blast for a couple hours. I hooked up with 18 & landed 8. The smallest I landed was 4 lbs. & the biggest was 13 lbs. Tyler caught two & Seth caught three. Mitch had to leave before the action started, so he was a bit upset. Haha. I have to say that using a 1k size Shimano Symetre on a 5' 6'' Creekside ultra lite action rod sure was a good choice for those carp. They were insanely fun on that setup! Did blow up a handle bearing during the long battle with the 13 pounder though. All in all, had a great day & it was really nice to be back up north for a week. 

*Tally for the day*:

*Me:* 8 carp (with a 13 lb. personal record)
*Tyler:* 1 sauger (undersized) & 2 carp
*Seth:* 3 carp

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We need to bring you over to the dark side when you get back. You'd make a good fluff chucker. Good report as always. Hit me up when you are ready to stretch out a fly line...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

timeflies said:


> We need to bring you over to the dark side when you get back. You'd make a good fluff chucker. Good report as always. Hit me up when you are ready to stretch out a fly line...


Glad you enjoyed the report man! I'd LOVE to do some fly fishing sometime. My rod is in Wisconsin though… I seriously miss fly fishing so much. Here's a picture of my best northern pike on the fly that I got last summer. Threw in a picture of the fly I got it on too. I tie all my own. They're nothing special but they work pretty great in the creeks up north!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool report man and good job on the fly! It is cool to catch on something you made yourself.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great post...super pics! Love that light tackle set-up. Check in when you get home. Want to see the new tackle you scored.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Good report*

Thanks for the report, whats that white stuff on the ground?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

firespan1 said:


> Thanks for the report, whats that white stuff on the ground?


It's the beach sand of the north! Looks a bit different huh?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Great post...super pics! Love that light tackle set-up. Check in when you get home. Want to see the new tackle you scored.


It sure was fun! Glad you enjoyed the post Joe. & don't worry, I'll bring those reels over ASAP! Can't wait to show 'em to you!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

What are you doing messin with carp, it's walleye season up there. Go fer them toothy critters.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

startzc said:


> What are you doing messin with carp, it's walleye season up there. Go fer them toothy critters.


The walleye were there but not eating. Water was too clear & they wouldn't touch a thing. Did get a small pike though.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't you just hate that.


----------

